
How many dead Yemenis does it take to equal one Washington Post contributor? - bindidwodtj
https://thegrayzone.com/2020/05/25/media-saudi-arabia-yemen-khashoggi-war-nerd/
======
bloak
I like the way this piece is written. A bit of gallows humour make reading
about such horrific things just about bearable.

~~~
vmception
Is there a solution presented? It seems the "Iran Proxy" designation is
exacerbating this travesty.

I think it lacks empathy because groups have to try to find support from
somewhere. If they lack consensus with the west then of course they are going
to try to get support from the not-west. Looking at that desperate support and
then labelling the recipient a proxy is such a low standard. That would be
analogous to calling Jewish Zionists a "Nazi proxy" because one group sought
Nazi support in their campaign against Britain in the mandate of Palestine. It
would be a very inaccurate and comical way to frame it now, but that group of
people did not have any support in any country back then, so maybe its just
business as usual. huh, to take that observation further, imagine a future
where Shia peoples have museums and monuments everywhere to make sure nobody
ignores them again.

------
737min
Perhaps this means some Saudi-funded University centers will be exposed and
cancelled.

------
jonnypotty
They are never equivalent because we don't consider them fully human.

I recommend anyone reading this who wants more to read Robert Fisk.

The lives of poor people in these countries literally don't matter to us. They
don't make the news, their names never mentioned, our part in their deaths
glossed over.

We're so self obsessed. So selfish. So racist.

